# Does BHM porn interest FFA's?



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 10, 2010)

I know there isn't much of this stuff going around. Just curious if there is a general interest from FFA"s for BHM's starring in some porn videos?


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 10, 2010)

Why, you feelin' frisky ?


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 10, 2010)

Fat Brian said:


> Why, you feelin' frisky ?



lol I actually have video of me sex0ring a lady but I'm not sharing in public on here. (think it's against the rules)


----------



## Anjula (Dec 10, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> lol I actually have video of me sex0ring a lady but I'm not sharing in public on here. (think it's against the rules)



i wanna see it


----------



## Zowie (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not big for porn, but yeah, I think there would be a general interest. The few BHM paysites always have to do with feeding and gaining more than naything else, so it'd be different.


----------



## Fat Brian (Dec 10, 2010)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> lol I actually have video of me sex0ring a lady but I'm not sharing in public on here. (think it's against the rules)



See, sexorating up a womern is a different thing, your OP read to me like you were going solo.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 10, 2010)

I like porn and I'm sure I'm not the only one so, yeah.


----------



## Vageta (Dec 10, 2010)

Porn? What like sex and stuff? Ewwwww..


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 10, 2010)

so i know that this really has nothing to do with the thread but i dont like porn. unless it's lesbian fisting porn and even that i get over pretty quick.


----------



## lovelocs (Dec 11, 2010)

never seen bhm porn, so i don't know. oddly enough, i don't care who's in it. as long as they look healthy and like they're enjoying it...


----------



## viracocha (Dec 13, 2010)

Anjula said:


> i wanna see it



Count me in! ~brings the popcorn


----------



## Anjula (Dec 13, 2010)

viracocha said:


> Count me in! ~brings the popcorn





I saw it two times already,but one more time won't hurt :happy:


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 13, 2010)

BBWchan has a BBM board. Most of the posters are gay I assume, but regardless you'll get a ton of naked BHMs.


----------



## femaleseat (Dec 14, 2010)

wats porn?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 14, 2010)

femaleseat said:


> wats porn?



Prepare to have your mind blown.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 18, 2010)

Anjula said:


> I saw it two times already,but one more time won't hurt :happy:





so is that a positive review of my performance as a leading man?


----------



## JulieD (Dec 18, 2010)

sure...sometimes


----------



## sera (May 5, 2011)

hi, 

sry to dig up an old thread, but jep would be interested in such stuff. i watched some gay videos, enjoyed it because there are some nice ..ehm: silverdaddies, chubbies, bears,.. its nice too, but not the same as between f/m.
in general and especially i dont like straight porn, which you can watch on all those sides. thats not what i am into and maybe its better i dont start with why. i would like to see some natural scene between a bhman and a woman doing something for each other. 

(i remember the video "blond housewife and chubby man", he is a real cutie)

if someone has some favourites or any suggestions - post plz


----------



## Freedumb (May 9, 2011)

I honestly wasn't aware that bhm porn existed, outside of the gay community. So there is straight bhm porn?


----------



## CleverBomb (May 9, 2011)

femaleseat said:


> wats porn?


It's what the internet is for. 

-Rusty


----------



## JenFromOC (May 10, 2011)

Porn, in any form, does not interest me.


----------



## ITheFire (May 10, 2011)

JenFromOC said:


> Porn, in any form, does not interest me.





I absolutely agree.


----------



## escapist (May 10, 2011)

As a topic that has been brought up many times in the past.....uhhh yeah there is interest by the FFA's (and FA's). There are even a few sites...not many but a few.


----------



## analikesyourface (May 10, 2011)

I for one would ABSOLUTELY EFFING LOVE THIS. YES. 


I don't want to look at gay guys anymore :'( 

No offense to them, but it's realllllyyyy hard to imagine myself in the situation if they BOTH have dicks...


----------



## Goreki (May 10, 2011)

analikesyourface said:


> I for one would ABSOLUTELY EFFING LOVE THIS. YES.
> 
> 
> I don't want to look at gay guys anymore :'(
> ...


Thank you! This is exactly why I can't watch gay stuff. I know there's no way in hell either of them would be into me, so I can't suspend my disbelief.


----------



## Rathkhan (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone been to largeporntube.com?


----------



## analikesyourface (May 11, 2011)

Goreki said:


> Thank you! This is exactly why I can't watch gay stuff. I know there's no way in hell either of them would be into me, so I can't suspend my disbelief.




Exactly! I've found that a few of those accounts on youtube- however flamboyantly gay in some cases- and not porn- tend to be rather nice. Almost as good as porn, depending on my mood ^_^


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 11, 2011)

CleverBomb said:


> It's what the internet is for.
> 
> -Rusty



A fan of Avenue Q? lol


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 12, 2011)

My gal FemFATail is a fan of "Men in Full", which is porn for her. 

Kind of more arty than anything else, I think.


----------



## biglynch (May 12, 2011)

I think it might be to "special interest", im not sure. I think if its different chicks with the same bhm it might lose viewers fast. however if the roles are reversed it might have a longer life span... i like the idea. Its something i thought about in the past and if the money was right i would definitely do it. Who else would fancy themselves as a bit of a cocksmith. 

btw have a look at The minion.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 12, 2011)

From my personal experience, this is what I have learned about fat porn in general -- the viewer needs to be able to imagine themselves in the moment. JohnQ, or SusieQ, would rather see a big beautiful body ripe for their imaginary taking than to see the same body being taken be someone else.

For my own personal viewing preference, I'd rather see an erotic / exotic image than a video. I find all kinds of body types beautiful and sexy, but video not so much.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> From my personal experience, this is what I have learned about fat porn in general -- the viewer needs to be able to imagine themselves in the moment. JohnQ, or SusieQ, would rather see a big beautiful body ripe for their imaginary taking than to see the same body being taken be someone else.
> 
> For my own personal viewing preference, I'd rather see an erotic / exotic image than a video. I find all kinds of body types beautiful and sexy, but video not so much.


Respectfully, I think it's a matter of 'to each his own'. I don't ever imagine myself as the woman being boned in porn although I once did see a BHM that bore a remarkable resemblance to a crush and that DID add to the fun.

For me, when it comes to filth, I just like watching people boink and if they're fat, even better.


----------



## ConnieLynn (May 12, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Respectfully, I think it's a matter of 'to each his own'. I don't ever imagine myself as the woman being boned in porn although I once did see a BHM that bore a remarkable resemblance to a crush and that DID add to the fun.
> 
> For me, when it comes to filth, I just like watching people boink and if they're fat, even better.



I love me some BHMs, but I'd like to see them naked on a pinup calendar where I could stare and imagine There's an idea, a calendar of Dimensions BHMs.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 12, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> I love me some BHMs, but I'd like to see them naked on a pinup calendar where I could stare and imagine There's an idea, a calendar of Dimensions BHMs.


With regard to images v action, yes, I agree with you wholeheartedly that a BHM FUPA-a-day calendar would be a lovely addition to my desk.


----------



## chicken legs (May 22, 2011)

How did I miss this thread. I'm slippin'.


----------



## Buffetbelly (May 23, 2011)

A FUPA site would be a good idea. FUPA's are banned from Dimensions and photobucket.com has deleted my FUPA repeatedly.


----------



## escapist (May 24, 2011)

Buffetbelly said:


> A FUPA site would be a good idea. FUPA's are banned from Dimensions and photobucket.com has deleted my FUPA repeatedly.



Am I the only one who read that as FPUA and was trying to figure-out what the "F" stood for lol 


***Beats the head horse 1 more time for fun.

Now, seriously here....I'm thinking we really could do this BHM Calendar thing. There are some big boy's at my work too.


----------



## FemFAtail (May 26, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> With regard to images v action, yes, I agree with you wholeheartedly that a BHM FUPA-a-day calendar would be a lovely addition to my desk.



We have the technology to make it so, CP. All we need now are the volunteers. Just think how much fun it would be to actually make such a marvelous item!


----------



## Jah (May 28, 2011)

I'd love to see bhm porn. I didn't know it existed.


----------



## biglynch (May 28, 2011)

At the moment it dont exist, but if i get my way it will!


----------



## gorddito (May 28, 2011)

sera said:


> hi,
> 
> sry to dig up an old thread, but jep would be interested in such stuff. i watched some gay videos, enjoyed it because there are some nice ..ehm: silverdaddies, chubbies, bears,.. its nice too, but not the same as between f/m.
> in general and especially i dont like straight porn, which you can watch on all those sides. thats not what i am into and maybe its better i dont start with why. i would like to see some natural scene between a bhman and a woman doing something for each other.
> ...



http://rapidshare.com/files/155615244/cornudo_obligado_a_ver_a_su_esposa_con_un_gordo_-_vagosh.rar

I posted this in another post, but i think this is another video of that couple, my fav video so far, you can tell that she totally dig him.


----------



## KingBoo (May 28, 2011)

It exists but I'm guessing its 99% gay.


----------



## Jah (May 30, 2011)

That sucks, I'm not into gay porn.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 30, 2011)

I love BHM porn 

As has already been pointed out, most if not all of it is gay but it is better than nothing!

Much love to all,

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (May 30, 2011)

P.s -

Trekkie says the internet is for porn, I would wholeheardly agree


----------



## escapist (May 30, 2011)

Hehehe and this is the thread that pulls Lady Bella UK back from her 6 month hiatus.




Missed you!


----------



## luvbigfellas (May 30, 2011)

Lady Bella UK said:


> P.s -
> 
> Trekkie says the internet is for porn, I would wholeheardly agree



Yes, yes it is! And :smitten: for the Avenue Q reference!


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 1, 2011)

biglynch said:


> At the moment it dont exist, but if i get my way it will!




professional BHM porn doesn't exist. Some amateur stuff does


----------



## Goreki (Jun 1, 2011)

I LOVE bhms! There SHOULD be some professional BHM porn! AND BBW porn! YAY!!! who gives a shit about the status quo market? YAY FOR DIVERSITY ANDSTUFF!!!


----------



## SanDiega (Jun 5, 2011)

Goreki said:


> I LOVE bhms! There SHOULD be some professional BHM porn! AND BBW porn! YAY!!! who gives a shit about the status quo market? YAY FOR DIVERSITY ANDSTUFF!!!



Oh believe you me bbw porn is out there.


----------



## Morbid (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't know ifI could ever perfrom on camera.. but I'd try as long as it stayed private.....

but I know i'm a freak..lol


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 5, 2011)

i would totally be in a porno! it would have to be a short film and would be punctuated by awesome manly looks into the camera and clichéd soft-core dialogue.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 5, 2011)

WHY have we not put out any porn yet?


----------



## JulieD (Jun 6, 2011)

Zowie said:


> WHY have we not put out any porn yet?



we cannot come to an agreement as to where we are going to film... especially now that Fish no longer has his creepy basement apartment...and DR P is MIA, so we cant use her van or monkeys... I guess there is always the jello room


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 6, 2011)

I volunteer my services...:eat2:


----------



## Freedumb (Jun 6, 2011)

I feel that if this was to happen, it would be an insanely gonzo porn. full of bad set pieces and music.


----------



## FishCharming (Jun 6, 2011)

i would totally need to buy a tom selleck mustache! we can do it in my new apartment. even though it's above ground level i take pains to maintain that creepy, basement feel


----------



## biglynch (Jun 6, 2011)

Freedumb said:


> I feel that if this was to happen, it would be an insanely gonzo porn. full of bad set pieces and music.



as low budget as possible i say... it would be AWESOME! 
Fact


----------



## Freedumb (Jun 6, 2011)

biglynch said:


> as low budget as possible i say... it would be AWESOME!
> Fact



If low budget is the way it'll be done, my services are totally available. Totally.


----------



## biglynch (Jun 6, 2011)

Freedumb said:


> If low budget is the way it'll be done, my services are totally available. Totally.



moving in the right direction... we nearly have a cast. nice work peeps


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jun 7, 2011)

escapist said:


> Hehehe and this is the thread that pulls Lady Bella UK back from her 6 month hiatus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A big huge kiss just for you Escapist....:kiss2:

Yes, I have been rather absent (yet again)

Hope all is well and much love from me to all on here xxxx
xxx:kiss2:xxxxx


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jun 7, 2011)

luvbigfellas said:


> Yes, yes it is! And :smitten: for the Avenue Q reference!



I love that show - saw it in London's West End with my ex a few years ago.


----------



## DVSShank (Jun 9, 2011)

KingBoo said:


> It exists but I'm guessing its 99% gay.



That's 100% true


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 9, 2011)

I'd love to be in porn. If there was a wide enough audience, I'd just start my own site.


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Jun 11, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'd love to be in porn. If there was a wide enough audience, I'd just start my own site.



You already have one potential subscriber here Ninja :wubu:

Bella :kiss2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 11, 2011)

Lady Bella UK said:


> You already have one potential subscriber here Ninja :wubu:
> 
> Bella :kiss2:



Wow, thank you!


----------



## ObiWantsU (Jun 14, 2011)

Ninja Glutton said:


> I'd love to be in porn. If there was a *wide enough audience*, I'd just start my own site.



HA, I see what you did there! 



luvbigfellas said:


> I volunteer my services...:eat2:



I am definitely in now! With the number of BHMs volunteering, I see many possibilities. :eat2:

I've got the creepy basement, about an acre of land, and even an old, old eerie cemetery back off in the far corner.


----------



## Kaylathebudgie (Jun 25, 2011)

I hooked up a fat guy and he filmed me.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jun 25, 2011)

Freedumb said:


> I feel that if this was to happen, it would be an insanely gonzo porn. full of bad set pieces and music.



Isn't that the best kind to watch?I miss plots and storylines in my porn,no matter how absurd they were.This walk in and wham bam thank you mam stuff bums me out.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jun 27, 2011)

Kaylathebudgie said:


> I hooked up a fat guy and he filmed me.



lol wut...


----------



## lovelocs (Jul 5, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Isn't that the best kind to watch?I miss plots and storylines in my porn,no matter how absurd they were.This walk in and wham bam thank you mam stuff bums me out.



You're a true romantic in every sense of the word.


----------



## PaperZombie (Jul 5, 2011)

I shall revolutionize the pornography industry with my uber sexy bulk!


----------



## seagirl (Jul 10, 2011)

yessss!!!! please give me some! really... its nearly impossible to find.


----------



## Rathkhan (Jul 11, 2011)

seagirl said:


> yessss!!!! please give me some! really... its nearly impossible to find.



Oooo we could make our own! :wubu:

Seriously though, it's relatively difficult to find for sure. The only ones I've ever found are fairly insulting and mostly deal with hot women degrading BHM's and behaving as if they're worthless. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## seagirl (Jul 11, 2011)

not my cup of tea either! its just annoying how theres SO MUCH bbw stuff but nothing for meee


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 12, 2011)

seagirl said:


> not my cup of tea either! its just annoying how theres SO MUCH bbw stuff *but nothing for meee *



One can hope this changes


----------



## Broadside (Jul 12, 2011)

seagirl said:


> not my cup of tea either! its just annoying how theres SO MUCH bbw stuff but nothing for meee



Well, you know what they say. Ask and you shall receive! :happy:

I mean, I don 't know who "they" are really, but they seem pretty smart if I do say so myself.


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Sep 15, 2011)

I have to say I looked for BHM porn many times but figured out there's only gay stuff available. So if anyone knows something concerning this circumstances to cheer me up feel free to tell me


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 15, 2011)

Ange d'être;1785376 said:


> I have to say I looked for BHM porn many times but figured out there's only gay stuff available. So if anyone knows something concerning this circumstances to cheer me up feel free to tell me



I've looked up but same here. It's either gay BHM porn or like someone else said, the BHM gets all degraded and blah. Not my thing.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 15, 2011)

Ange d'être;1785376 said:


> I have to say I looked for BHM porn many times but figured out there's only gay stuff available. So if anyone knows something concerning this circumstances to cheer me up feel free to tell me



I think the only stuff floating around is some homemade stuff


----------



## biglynch (Sep 15, 2011)

www.theminion.com

not my cup of tea but i would trade places for a bit lol.


----------



## escapist (Sep 15, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I think the only stuff floating around is some homemade stuff



I can confirm that as fact that homemade stuff exist.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 15, 2011)

escapist said:


> I can confirm that as fact that homemade stuff exist.



uhh so can I. Kind of was the point of the thread. An FFA or two may have sampled my video :happy:


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 15, 2011)

Ange d'être;1785376 said:


> I have to say I looked for BHM porn many times but figured out there's only gay stuff available. So if anyone knows something concerning this circumstances to cheer me up feel free to tell me





SlightlyMorbid said:


> I've looked up but same here. It's either gay BHM porn or like someone else said, the BHM gets all degraded and blah. Not my thing.



BigFishLittlePond.com you will need a credit card but i can personally vouche for the quality of the content


----------



## Broadside (Sep 15, 2011)

Pretty sure there are fellas around here who would make some homemade porn, or set up a "cam show" if there's nothing/not much available out on the net.


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 15, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Pretty sure there are fellas around here who would make some homemade porn, or set up a "cam show" if there's nothing/not much available out on the net.



*raises hand* Ladies, just ask and you shall receive!


----------



## escapist (Sep 15, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Pretty sure there are fellas around here who would make some homemade porn, or set up a "cam show" if there's nothing/not much available out on the net.



Once again, I only know of private collections.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 16, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Pretty sure there are fellas around here who would make some homemade porn, or set up a "cam show" if there's nothing/not much available out on the net.



If there were any willing ladies, I'd help them with a custom tape. Otherwise, I only have my one time on video that a few choice FFA have seen.


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 16, 2011)

Does it count if I record myself jackin off then jack off to the video later on?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 16, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> BigFishLittlePond.com you will need a credit card but i can personally vouche for the quality of the content



FishCharming porn? It's all in the scales baby? xD


----------



## Bearsy (Sep 16, 2011)

I came across a site a few weeks ago with a really big(375 lbs+) dude who's the star

Unfortunately it's not because of his size

or rather it's because his lack of size.

The site is dedicated to women making fun of his 2.3"(or something like that) member whilst pleasuring him.

Not my scene, thanks.


----------



## MrBob (Sep 16, 2011)

Bearsy said:


> I came across a site a few weeks ago with a really big(375 lbs+) dude who's the star
> 
> Unfortunately it's not because of his size
> 
> ...



I'm famous!


----------



## Deanna (Sep 16, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> I know there isn't much of this stuff going around. Just curious if there is a general interest from FFA"s for BHM's starring in some porn videos?



Oh god hell yes! 

Usually I have to watch the male-on-male stuff because I can't find any other. Still hot. :smitten:


----------



## biglynch (Sep 17, 2011)

Deanna said:


> Oh god hell yes!
> 
> Usually I have to watch the male-on-male stuff because I can't find any other. Still hot. :smitten:



i'm in the wrong line of work. I should have made vids years ago. I could have been rich, RICH i tells ya!


----------



## Cors (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned FunWithAndy or Andy's BHM clips4sale store since it has a fair bit of boy/girl sex and I didn't see any degrading stuff. Most of the women in his films are BBW or SSBBW, but the focus seems to be on him and there is a fair bit of fat talk and play. 

On another note, are there no stunt cocks in mainstream porn that are fat these days? Ron Jeremy did get a fair bit of work when he was chubby, after all.


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 17, 2011)

Cors said:


> I'm surprised nobody mentioned FunWithAndy or Andy's BHM clips4sale store since it has a fair bit of boy/girl sex and I didn't see any degrading stuff. Most of the women in his films are BBW or SSBBW, but the focus seems to be on him and there is a fair bit of fat talk and play.
> 
> On another note, are there no stunt cocks in mainstream porn that are fat these days? Ron Jeremy did get a fair bit of work when he was chubby, after all.



He also has a 10 inch cock...


----------



## lovelocs (Sep 17, 2011)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> He also has a 10 inch cock...



He also looks like an oil slick. I personally think he got accepted into porn based on his personality.


Ron Jeremy inspired my theory:

A woman "kisses frogs" until she meets her prince.
A man fncks too many women and turns into a toad.

I'll be here all week folks, try the veal.


----------



## NyGiant (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm a straight Bhm that would so get down on this as well. I think the problem is no direction. I wouldn't even know where to begin but I would so join a paysite like for example a guy version of stuffer or bigcuties but alas there is no such thing. Also not sure if people would pay to see me  lol but if anyone has any idea, point me in the right direction thanx.

P.s. I also do freelance lol


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Sep 17, 2011)

If I imagine "BHM porn" I think of an absolutely normal porn but the girl needs to grab and rub the belly from time to time :happy: The BHM part definitly needs to be involved in a way the girl has to enjoy the big guy.


----------



## roundrevelry (Sep 17, 2011)

Hmmm is it blasphemy to post the link I posted? *confused*


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 17, 2011)

TL;DR = Broadside and Mildlystrangeone want to do porno with the ladies.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 17, 2011)

Ange d'être;1786261 said:


> If I imagine "BHM porn" I think of an absolutely normal porn but the girl needs to grab and rub the belly from time to time :happy: The BHM part definitly needs to be involved in a way the girl has to enjoy the big guy.



What she said xD


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> TL;DR = Broadside and Mildlystrangeone want to do porno with the ladies.



no want here, already have...


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 17, 2011)

Update: Mildlystrangeone not offering services for making of porn.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 17, 2011)

Sasquatch! said:


> TL;DR = Broadside and Mildlystrangeone want to do porno with the ladies.



You mean in the same room? Whatever, as long as there's no dude touching.


----------



## MrBob (Sep 17, 2011)

Broadside said:


> You mean in the same room? Whatever, as long as there's no dude touching.



The Golden Rule


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 17, 2011)

Broadside said:


> You mean in the same room? Whatever, as long as there's no dude touching.



accidental sword crossing is acceptable only if there's no eye contact during or immediately after.


----------



## biglynch (Sep 17, 2011)

friendly fire is a big issue too.


----------



## Broadside (Sep 17, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> accidental sword crossing is acceptable only if there's no eye contact during or immediately after.



Still not ok in my book, but whatever creams your twinkie!



biglynch said:


> friendly fire is a big issue too.



I think I'd puke. How do you get back at someone for that? Fire back?

I don't know if I could have sex with another guy in the room anyway, that's just weird for me. I'm usually willing to try anything twice, but I do have boundaries... booze would have to play a factor... alot of booze.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 17, 2011)

All porn makes me giggle, don't know why


----------



## Sasquatch! (Sep 17, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> All porn makes me giggle, don't know why



Because it's ridiculous?


----------



## FishCharming (Sep 17, 2011)

happyface83 said:


> All porn makes me giggle, don't know why





Sasquatch! said:


> Because it's ridiculous?



totally made me think of this! http://www.cracked.com/video_18288_why-things-never-get-done-in-universe-porn-movies.html


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 18, 2011)

I like watching gay BHM porn :happy:


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 18, 2011)

FishCharming said:


> totally made me think of this! http://www.cracked.com/video_18288_why-things-never-get-done-in-universe-porn-movies.html



roflmao @ the mailman


----------



## escapist (Sep 19, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I like watching gay BHM porn :happy:



You forgot to add, directing, photographing, and recording regular straight BHM porn and squashing of any kind.  :happy:


----------



## biglynch (Sep 19, 2011)

im starting to think makeing a bunch of vids would be an easy way of making some monies to boost my savings for USA trip. I could earn like $7.59 ... IMAGIN ALL THAT CASH!


----------



## Broadside (Sep 19, 2011)

Well you could always do Cam shows. The thing that always prevented me from such actions was what my family would do if they found out.

Odds are I would be disowned, and probably lose some friends.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 19, 2011)

I am hilariously picky and yet not picky at all when it comes to porn. On one hand it MUST be fetish porn, obviously fetishes I'm interested in, this includes but is not limited too: tickling, spankings, extreme bondage(usually goes hand in hand with the previous two). I don't care to watch two people have sex, give each other oral, or various other boring touching, it doesn't do it for me less it's physically happening to me. That's why I'm picky, I'm not picky because I couldn't care less who the fetishes are being done too, whether the porn is gay straight, trans, fat, thin, muscles, whatever, long as they're playing out my fetishes. It could be a pregnant lady and I still wouldn't care, long as she's being tickled or something to that kin. It all comes down to the day of the week on what specifically I want to see as far as size and sexuality are concerned. I don't think I ever lean one way more than the other, size is usually just whatever I find at the time. But, again, porn is all about what they're actually doing, not so much whose doing what to whom.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Sep 19, 2011)

GlassDaemon said:


> I am hilariously picky and yet not picky at all when it comes to porn. On one hand it MUST be fetish porn, obviously fetishes I'm interested in, this includes but is not limited too: tickling, spankings, extreme bondage(usually goes hand in hand with the previous two). I don't care to watch two people have sex, give each other oral, or various other boring touching, it doesn't do it for me less it's physically happening to me. That's why I'm picky, I'm not picky because I couldn't care less who the fetishes are being done too, whether the porn is gay straight, trans, fat, thin, muscles, whatever, long as they're playing out my fetishes. It could be a pregnant lady and I still wouldn't care, long as she's being tickled or something to that kin. It all comes down to the day of the week on what specifically I want to see as far as size and sexuality are concerned. I don't think I ever lean one way more than the other, size is usually just whatever I find at the time. But, again, porn is all about what they're actually doing, not so much whose doing what to whom.



But i'm not ticklish


----------



## GlassDaemon (Sep 19, 2011)

Lil BigginZ said:


> But i'm not ticklish



Harharhar, no seriously, my tickle fetish is not something I'd EVER want someone to do that wasn't seriously into it themselves because it shows: when they're not actually being tickled and when they're really not enjoying it. Totally doesn't relate to if I like BHM porn cause in the end I'm not a picky person when it comes to physique. I'm sure if I sat and wrote down a list of my ideal physical traits I could come up with what kind of body I like the most, but never thought about it that much XD lol.


----------



## Hole (Nov 13, 2011)

Not really. I'm not into porn, but I like fantasy.

I heard there was one out here? This is why I am back.

 Kidding...

But seriously, there's more drama than when I was here. Haha.


----------



## lynnrockabilly (Nov 13, 2011)

biglynch said:


> im starting to think makeing a bunch of vids would be an easy way of making some monies to boost my savings for USA trip. I could earn like $7.59 ... IMAGIN ALL THAT CASH!



Idk, you'd be surprised. Add a couple of zeroes and that'll be a start to what you could make. Think of all the ladies waiting to view your handsome body. It is a niche and there are no videos, so there is* money to be made.


----------



## biglynch (Nov 14, 2011)

Well whilst im uber single cant see me making any vids, plus i dont want to turn into an asshole like mildlystrangeone did (that wont happen). But hey never say never.


----------



## escapist (Nov 14, 2011)

Hole said:


> Not really. I'm not into porn, but I like fantasy.
> 
> I heard there was one out here? This is why *I am back.*
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh <Big Hug> I totally missed you! :happy: :blush:


----------



## Shosho (Nov 14, 2011)

Nah, but porn isn't something I usually watch anyways, hahaha


----------

